# Boat Rack Options ?



## Dan V

Since we purchased our 21RS my aluminum boat has become an ORPHAN and I am quite sad ! Our TT is my DW's priority , a fishing boat is mine . I live to hunt and fish !!!







Poor Wife has to listen to some major whining when we camp near water.

I know some of you must rack a small aluminum boat on your trucks and should have some suggestions/tips for me on that subject . My current boat is too big for this idea ( 16' , 340 lbs. ) so I'm figuring a 12' would work and be well under 200 lbs.

Eide makes a boat loader that may be in the works although I'm stumped as to what kind and length of rack I might need . I have an 8' bed , do I need a rack that goes over the cab somewhat or would a bed length rack be sufficient ?









Thanks , Dan


----------



## tripphammer

Dan,

I took a commercial ladder rack and modified to handle either a small aluminum boat or raft. It uses a small winch that I purchased at Costco to help in loading. I'll try to get some photos of it and post them... providing this winter storm we are expecting doesn't come in too early tomorrow... ooops, I mean today.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## mountainlady56

My grandpa had a boat dolly and a boat cartop carrier that had a rod that was attached at the base of the hitch ball and extended up to roof-height. There were foam protectors that fit into the grooves on the boat, to protect the top of the car, and straps to hold it down. He used it for many years, while towing his camper. He was a man of small stature (about 5'3", about 145#) and he managed it well.
I found some on e-bay. Just type in "boat dolly" and "boat cartop carrier" on google.com. Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle

I know this may not work for you, and some can be a bit pricey. But This is an option that I thought was pretty cool. How about a foldable boat that is not only lightweight, but also easy enough to hang in your garage when not being used? Check this out!

Porta Bote​


----------



## z-family




----------



## Scott and Jamie

Hi Dan, We put our 14' on top of my canopy. Have a set of yakima racks and works great.

Scott


----------



## alebar17

z-family said:


> I take my 12' alluminum john boat all the time. I have a 6 horse johnson outboard that I haul also inside the truck. You could purchase something like this...truck rack. This is what my rig looks like with the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Great rack idea. The DH has a porta-bote (look in e-bay or classifieds for better price), but the issue of where to put it remains, the rack looks like a possibility! thanks


----------



## HootBob

I do the same thing with my Sea Eagle 9 as Z-family(Rob) does

Don


----------



## tripphammer

Dan,

I promised you that I would get some photos of my boat carrier and here they are. What I did is purchase a Kargomaster Pro III Ladder Rack which is their light weight (1000 lb carrying capacity) one and then made some modifications so that I can carry various watercraft on it. It has had a 16 foot aluminum boat, 12, 14 and 16 foot rafts, 11 foot cataraft and 3 kayaks on it at one time or another this summer. The best part is the winch which works great in assisting to get some of the heavier craft up there. So here's the photos:

This is a view of my TV with rack on it. Since I wanted to keep the tonneau cover, I fabricated my own mounting brackets for the rack.









This photo shows the detail on the mounting bracket, winch bracket and mount and the wiring detail. I set up the wiring so that I can detach the controls when they are not being used.









This shows the detail of the roller that I made. It is the key to easy loading.









This shows the detail of the rubber heater hose that I applied to the upper rail to keep from scratching an aluminum boat or wearing a hole in a raft. It runs the entire length of the rail.









Here shows the detail of the winch pulley. I did not mount the pulley to the front of the rack as I didn't want any cable slap on the roof of the truck. However when it is necessary I can run it up there with a strap, but haven't had to do so yet.









I have even loaded a second ATV (first in the Kargoroo) and then put a boat on top. All totaled, I had about $640 into the solution. I don't think it's that bad considering the utility of the solution. That way I can still use the TV when I need to in my handyman business.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Saskatchewan

[quote name='TrippHammer' date='30 October 2006 - 04:59 PM' timestamp='1162252764' post='164367']
Dan,

I promised you that I would get some photos of my boat carrier and here they are. What I did is purchase a Kargomaster Pro III Ladder Rack which is their light weight (1000 lb carrying capacity) one and then made some modifications so that I can carry various watercraft on it. It has had a 16 foot aluminum boat, 12, 14 and 16 foot rafts, 11 foot cataraft and 3 kayaks on it at one time or another this summer. The best part is the winch which works great in assisting to get some of the heavier craft up there. So here's the photos:

Awesome...this is what I need!!

Thanks for sharing


----------

